# X-32 - have a giggle



## ivanotter (Feb 9, 2011)

I asked on the ARC forum if thre is a kit of the X-32, although ugly it would look good next to the F-35.

I also got these:







and:






http://i79.photobucket.com/albums/j145/Zactoman/Shark.gif

Have a giggle!


----------



## RabidAlien (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## T Bolt (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## johnbr (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 9, 2011)

Articulates the thoughts I've always had about the looks of this aircraft very well. Nice ones !


----------



## tyrodtom (Feb 9, 2011)

It looks like it would be a natural for a flying tiger paint scheme.


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 9, 2011)

It's missing the chin extension. There is an Italeri Kit in 1/72nd. I've got it, but haven't put it together. Looks pretty nice though.


----------



## ivanotter (Feb 9, 2011)

That's the Italeri kit I was told about.

I will be very interested in kowing more when you have had a chance to put it together, please

As cool as an X-32 can look (I still think it lost because of the way it looks. 

Imagine you are "intercepted" by that one. OMG. One would wonder if it would swallow one of your engines or something).

Ivan


----------



## mikewint (Feb 9, 2011)

Very funny, be nice to add that to the model


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## tyrodtom (Feb 9, 2011)

I wonder if it has any kind of screen system inside that intake.

It looks like it would be a good design for clearing the taxiways and runways of FOD for everybody else.


----------



## mikewint (Feb 9, 2011)

Looks like it could swallow an entire deer


----------



## ivanotter (Feb 9, 2011)

Now, for the naughty thought:

Should we cancel the F-35 once and for all and go for this one? Make it non-stealth,or better: with a beacon. When the "enemy" sees it, they will crash laughing, get tears in their eyes (which will %%^% up the helmet stuff), do something else, which will surely break the g-suit.

Just a thought.


----------



## Glider (Feb 9, 2011)

ivanotter said:


> Now, for the naughty thought:
> 
> Should we cancel the F-35 once and for all and go for this one? Make it non-stealth,or better: with a beacon. When the "enemy" sees it, they will crash laughing, get tears in their eyes (which will %%^% up the helmet stuff), do something else, which will surely break the g-suit.
> 
> Just a thought.



I saw the mock up before the final decision was made and I didn't care what the test results were. As soon as I saw the Boeing I knew they would never buy it. It made the AEW Gannet look pretty.


----------

